# My Merlion red arowana from dreamfish



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)

Merlion red arowana in 180g tank


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Very nice fish. The giant gourami looks nice too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beauty. I wish I had the space for another big tank to devote to gorgeous fish like that.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks nice a healthy. I like the clown loaches as well


----------

